# My Seaview Diorama



## John P

A diorama section needs dioramas, so let me start off with my "Seaview surfacing" piece that was featured in Modelr's resource. Some of y'all probably saw it already, but what the heck:

http://www.inpayne.com/models/seaview_pl1a.html


----------



## roadrner

*WoW*

What a dio! Looks so real, great effects with the water.  :thumbsup: rr


----------



## yamahog

Yep, that's pretty sweet, JP.


----------



## Mel Williams

Sweet dio! I went out and got that issue just for that article. 
Thanks!
Mel W.


----------



## beck

really cool JP ! i love this one . the water effect is superb . 
this is what i like about the PL kits , ya can do stuff with them ya might not do if ya had to spend 300 $ for a vintage Aurora ( and still have a few unbuilts in the closet for other projects ) .
hb


----------



## CJTORINO

Now thats awesome. great work. looks pretty realistic to me.


----------



## roadrner

Still can't get over how realistic the water looks. Even the icebergs. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Thall10000

*Just kidding...*

I remember the first time I saw John's Seaview Diorama, that was the first time realized that I really hated the man! 
Tim


----------



## PhilipMarlowe

Errrr, I liked the torpedo's on your other dio better, John, which I guess you removed for the lil' pards.


----------



## TheYoshinator!

Very nice work there. Excellent water work.


----------



## Capt. Krik

Thall10000 said:


> I remember the first time I saw John's Seaview Diorama, that was the first time realized that I really hated the man!
> Tim


Well, yes Tim, we all so dearly hate John. He never misses a chance to show us he is an incredible modeler. 
 

Never get tired of looking at that diorama, John. I wore out that issue of MR looking at the article...and of course drooling on the pages.


----------



## John P

If only it still looked like that! The splash has yellowed and shrunk .


----------



## seawolf

my God  - whadda model - I wish I can have a little tiny part of your skills John


----------



## Lloyd Collins

It is a fake,I know that is a screen grab from the movie.
Wait a minute, it is a model. Looks fantastic. My favorite submarine and my favorite scene from the movie. Take a bow.


----------



## seawolf

well  - all model indeed a 'fake' object compared to the real one 
I mean it is what struck and impress me to going deeper into this hobby (imagining to have a 'part' of the ocean complete with a tiny-yet-real-looking subs sitting at one corner of my desk).


----------



## John P

seawolf said:


> my God - whadda model - I wish I can have a little tiny part of your skills John


 I'm sure you do! A tiny part.





(sorry, I was channeling Merriman there :lol: )


----------



## John P

Lloyd Collins said:


> Take a bow.


 That IS the bow. I threw the stern away.

(I crack me up this morning!)
(Okay, time to take my meds...)


----------



## ken072359

John P said:


> If only it still looked like that! The splash has yellowed and shrunk .



Yes, the dio looks great. Can the damage be repaired before the icebergs sink like they did in the movie??  Sorry, couldn't resist that.

But seriously, do you have plans to restore it?


----------



## Lloyd Collins

seawolf said:


> well  - all model indeed a 'fake' object compared to the real one
> I mean it is what struck and impress me to going deeper into this hobby (imagining to have a 'part' of the ocean complete with a tiny-yet-real-looking subs sitting at one corner of my desk).


Yes, but the PL Seaview is a model of a model so that makes what we see on both screens fake.


----------



## John P

ken072359 said:


> But seriously, do you have plans to restore it?


 Nah. Been there, done that, don't want to revisit it yet. Maybe some day.


----------



## seawolf

John, you mean Dave Merriman ? waw  - btw, thanks for the 'tiny' part hehe
Lloyd, hehe, I wanted so much for those 'fakes' to be displayed in my shelf


----------



## Zombie_61

You know folks, every time someone mentions a diorama, John drags out this tired old Seaview thing he built.

And you know...I _never_ get tired of looking at it! I've seen quite a few dio's, but this one wins hands-down for execution! Strong work John! :thumbsup:


----------



## Poseidon

Beautiful work, John. I especially like the photo of the bow, looking downward. Continuing on the Irwin Allen theme. I've got a suggestion. How about making a model of the Queen Mary, turning it upside down, and making a diorama called "The Poseidon Adventure"?


----------



## John P

Nah. Silly name.


----------



## woof359

*water*

thats sweet, how did you make the water and the spray drianing from the vents?


----------



## John P

Says it on page two - woodland Scenic acrylic water effects for model railroads. Just kinda painted it on, then painted it white.


----------



## Bay7

John P said:


> Says it on page two - woodland Scenic acrylic water effects for model railroads. Just kinda painted it on, then painted it white.


 Hi John,

Is it the scenic stuff that has gone yellow?

Mike


----------



## Zombie_61

Poseidon said:


> How about making a model of the Queen Mary, turning it upside down, and making a diorama called "The Poseidon Adventure"?


And you could display it on the _underside_ of the shelf!


----------



## Night-Owl

Very well done John! Outstanding water splash effects!


----------



## terryr

Now do the inside shot - where everyone is flying backwards and piled up against the rear bulkhead.

A dio of the seaview held by the seaweed creature would be impressive.


----------



## Seaview

"Take a bow"? I JUST GOT IT!!!! HAW ha ha ha ha ha ha...


----------



## John P

Knock it off or I'll have to give you a stern warning!


----------



## Seaview

John,
You could have FOREwarned me, but you waited until AFTer my post? SHEESH!!!


----------



## StarshipClass

^ These puns are rough on me. In fact, they're causing _nau-sea_! :drunk:


----------



## John P

You're not _conning _me, are ya?


----------



## StarshipClass

Naw! I'm just trying to _head_ you off at the pass.


----------



## terryr

This has sunk to new depths.


----------



## beeblebrox

Put in a new flapper and ballcock while you're down there.


----------



## John P

Touch my ballcock and I'll...


----------



## beeblebrox

I wouldn't touch your ballcock with a ten foot galvanized nipple.


----------



## seawolf

man, I sure has an urge to commence an 'emergency blow', and laugh like h3ll hehe


----------



## Wbnemo1

if you guys are gonna throw puns at least do it right......lol

ok i've used this for many years at jungle Cruise ,I've been there a while, like lost luggage..... yeah i'm a punny jungle skipper at WDW in florida
anyway, i use it to bring guests foward to the front of the boat........it is simply "take a bow,don't be stern"
glad at least you guys have a sense of humor.......by the way that's simply a way of loading for me when skippering the boat,nothing more, wanna hear all,gotta come and see me at Jungle


----------



## swhite228

I would add something but the state I live in has a use a pun go to jail law on the books!


----------



## beeblebrox

Wbnemo1 said:


> ...glad at least you guys have a sense of humor...


I'm laughing my aft off. 

You know what Kirk means when he says "Go below and take command", don't you?


----------



## StarshipClass

swhite228 said:


> I would add something but the state I live in has a use a pun go to jail law on the books!


That sentence contained only 2/3rds of a pun.


----------



## John P

I'm gonna keel the next guy who makes a pun!


----------



## beeblebrox

It won't be me. I'm firmly ANCHORed in reality.


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> I'm gonna keel the next guy who makes a pun!


Yeah! They're *cruisin'* for a bruisin'!


----------



## terryr

Some of these comments are SUB standard.


----------



## John P

Why do I hang out in this _dive_?
Somebody must have been _conning _me.


----------



## beeblebrox

At least nobody's mentioned seamen...oops.


----------



## modelgeek

YOU DID THAT!!!! Totally awsome I saw that a while back I forget the site but great!! I did a diarorama for my polarlights Seaview and for my LIS robot Im thinking about doing more Dio's for my AT-AT and Snowspeeder i just got for father's day!!!


----------



## Y3a

I knew there was something Fishy about him
I think he's a Pisces.......Working for scale....


----------



## John P

I'll deck the next guy makes a joke.


----------



## almostvirgin

Huh, this thread goes way back, musta been during my sub-batical timeframe. 

I remember that article and pics....I didn't make the name connection without ur avatar alongside! So ur that guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sarge4109

Wish i could model like that *cry*


----------

